# 3130 Shop or Users Manual needed please!



## Rivermonk (Feb 24, 2011)

Can anyone direct me to a good shop manual and users manual for a 1970 JD 3130 4 wheel drive? If anyone has a pdf or one on cd will be happy to pay shipping. thanks to all..


----------

